# افضل واسرع منتج لتبييض الاسنان لصقات كرست الامريكيه



## سيدرا (24 أكتوبر 2011)

لصقات كرست اسرع وافضل منتج لتبييض الاسنان​ 

والاكثر مبيعا في امريكا (الاصليه)​ 


وارخص من عمليات تبييض الاسنان بالليزر والضوء
التي تكلف الكثير ولاتخلو من اثارها السلبيه واهمها
الحساسيه الزائده للاسنان ​ 







​ 


انواعها


​ 


1-كرست اكسبرس خلال ساعتين
فعاله وسريعه خلال ساعتين
اكثرمنتج تبييض يستخدم في امريكا​ 


تظهر نتائج البياض
قوية المفعول 
ملحوظه: هذا المنتج يناسب الاشخاص اللي اسنانهم صفارها عادي 
ويستمروا في استخدامه لمدة سنه لصقه واحده كل 3 شهور 
--------------​ 

السعر 260ريال
وللحصول على نتائج اقوى واسرع
وتدوم اطول
تستخدم اللصقات اكسبرس+ غسول او معجون​ 



----------------------------
النوع الثاني




​ 


3D white professional effect 
ثري دي بروفيشنال افيكت
يعطي افضل النتائج بياض
مثل عمليات الليرز
السعر 260ريال
------------------​ 

طريقة الاستخدام:
1-تستخدم خلال 20 يوم
2-تستخدم مرة واحدة باليوم لمدة نصف ساعه
3-حاول ان تكون اسنانك جافه قبل التلصيق افتح شفايفك حتى يدخل الهواءبين اسنانك ثم الصق الشريط
4-اثناء استخدام اللصقات لاتاكل او تدخن
5-لاتصلح لمن لديه اسنان تركيب اوحشوات اوفينيل
لانها ستبيض اسنانك ماعدا التركيب والمحشوة 
6-لاتناسب الاطفال اصغر من 14 سنه
7-المنتج ليس له اضرار ولايؤثر على مينا الاسنان 
بعكس الليزر والضوء
8-يمكن ان يتسبب المنتج بحساسيه مؤقته ولكنها لاتستمر
وتنتهي حال الانتهاء من استخدام اللصقات
9-قلل من شرب القهوة والشاي اثناء ايام الاستخدام
10-لاتفرش اسنانك قبل اوبعد استخدام اللصقه لمدة ساعتين
11-تمضمض بالماء بعد استخدام اللصقات لازالة الجل​ 


ولنتائج افضل يستخدم معه غسول او معجون​ 


-------------
3D advanced vivid tothpaste
معجون ثري دي ادفانسد فافيد
مبيض للاسنان
المعجون الخاص باللصقات واللي توصي شركة كرست باستخدامه اثناء استعمال اللصقات​ 





​ 



45ريال​ 


Crest 3D White Multi-Care Whitening Rinse Fresh Mint
مضمضه ثري دي وايت بالنعناع​ 


المضمضة الخاصة باللصقات واللي توصي شركة كرست باستخدامه اثناء استعمال اللصقات
مبيضه للاسنان​ 





​ 


45ريال
--------------------​ 


منتج تبييض الاسنان الحساسه
Crest 3D White Whitestrips Gentle Routine​ 




ثري دي جنتل روتين للأسنان الحساسة ​ 







نتائجه ممتازة في التبييض
مخصص لذوي الاسنان الحساسه
يحتوي على 28 لصقه
----------------------------------------------------------------
التوصيل يد بيد في المدن التاليه
الرياض- الخرج - مكه - المدينه - جده - حائل
ونوصل لباقي المناطق عن طريق شركات الشحن المعروفه
-------------
للطلب 0561682140
-----------
شرفوني بزيارتكم موقعنا الجديد
سيدرا مول (Powered by CubeCart)
(سيدرا مول)​


----------



## جنان الخلد (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: افضل واسرع منتج لتبييض الاسنان لصقات كرست الامريكيه*

بالتوفيق لك ياااارب ....


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: افضل واسرع منتج لتبييض الاسنان لصقات كرست الامريكيه*

بالتووووفيق


----------



## جوو الرياض (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: افضل واسرع منتج لتبييض الاسنان لصقات كرست الامريكيه*

[align=center] 
سيدرا مووفقه ياااارب ..
[/align]


----------



## سيدرا (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: افضل واسرع منتج لتبييض الاسنان لصقات كرست الامريكيه*

اسأل الله التوفيق لكم جميعا
شرفني مروركم


----------



## سيدرا (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: افضل واسرع منتج لتبييض الاسنان لصقات كرست الامريكيه*

يارب

إذا أعطيتنى مالاً..فلا تأخذ سعادتى

وإذا أعطيتنى قوة..فلا تأخذ عافيتى

وإذا أعطيتنى قدرة..فلا تأخذ عفوى

وإذا أعطيتنى تواضعاَ..فلا تأخذ عزتى

اللهم آمين يارب -​


----------



## سيدرا (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: افضل واسرع منتج لتبييض الاسنان لصقات كرست الامريكيه*

سيدرا مول (Powered by CubeCart)


----------



## سيدرا (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: افضل واسرع منتج لتبييض الاسنان لصقات كرست الامريكيه*

============


----------



## سيدرا (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: افضل واسرع منتج لتبييض الاسنان لصقات كرست الامريكيه*

استغفر الله ربي


----------



## سيدرا (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: افضل واسرع منتج لتبييض الاسنان لصقات كرست الامريكيه*

===================


----------



## جوو الرياض (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: افضل واسرع منتج لتبييض الاسنان لصقات كرست الامريكيه*


----------



## سيدرا (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: افضل واسرع منتج لتبييض الاسنان لصقات كرست الامريكيه*

رفع الله قدرك دنيا واخره جو الرياض..


----------



## سيدرا (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: افضل واسرع منتج لتبييض الاسنان لصقات كرست الامريكيه*



​


----------



## سيدرا (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: افضل واسرع منتج لتبييض الاسنان لصقات كرست الامريكيه*

===========


----------



## سيدرا (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: افضل واسرع منتج لتبييض الاسنان لصقات كرست الامريكيه*

موقعنا ( http://ceedra-mall.com/)
سيدرا مول


----------



## سيدرا (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: افضل واسرع منتج لتبييض الاسنان لصقات كرست الامريكيه*

*موقعنا ( http://ceedra-mall.com/)
سيدرا مول *​


----------



## جوو الرياض (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: افضل واسرع منتج لتبييض الاسنان لصقات كرست الامريكيه*

.............


----------



## سيدرا (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: افضل واسرع منتج لتبييض الاسنان لصقات كرست الامريكيه*

يارب

إذا أعطيتنى مالاً..فلا تأخذ سعادتى

وإذا أعطيتنى قوة..فلا تأخذ عافيتى

وإذا أعطيتنى قدرة..فلا تأخذ عفوى

وإذا أعطيتنى تواضعاَ..فلا تأخذ عزتى

اللهم آمين يارب -​


----------



## سيدرا (22 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: افضل واسرع منتج لتبييض الاسنان لصقات كرست الامريكيه*

======================


----------



## سيدرا (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: افضل واسرع منتج لتبييض الاسنان لصقات كرست الامريكيه*

يارب

إذا أعطيتنى مالاً..فلا تأخذ سعادتى

وإذا أعطيتنى قوة..فلا تأخذ عافيتى

وإذا أعطيتنى قدرة..فلا تأخذ عفوى

وإذا أعطيتنى تواضعاَ..فلا تأخذ عزتى

اللهم آمين يارب -​


----------



## سيدرا (7 مارس 2012)

*رد: افضل واسرع منتج لتبييض الاسنان لصقات كرست الامريكيه*

--------------------------------


----------



## سيدرا (8 فبراير 2013)

*رد: افضل واسرع منتج لتبييض الاسنان لصقات كرست الامريكيه*

============================


----------



## الربع99 (11 فبراير 2013)

*رد: افضل واسرع منتج لتبييض الاسنان لصقات كرست الامريكيه*

.........................


----------



## الربع99 (11 فبراير 2013)

*رد: افضل واسرع منتج لتبييض الاسنان لصقات كرست الامريكيه*

...................................


----------



## الربع99 (13 فبراير 2013)

*رد: افضل واسرع منتج لتبييض الاسنان لصقات كرست الامريكيه*

...................................


----------



## الربع99 (14 فبراير 2013)

*رد: افضل واسرع منتج لتبييض الاسنان لصقات كرست الامريكيه*

:::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## الربع99 (14 فبراير 2013)

*رد: افضل واسرع منتج لتبييض الاسنان لصقات كرست الامريكيه*

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## الربع99 (16 فبراير 2013)

*رد: افضل واسرع منتج لتبييض الاسنان لصقات كرست الامريكيه*

.............................


----------



## الربع99 (17 فبراير 2013)

*رد: افضل واسرع منتج لتبييض الاسنان لصقات كرست الامريكيه*

............................


----------



## الربع99 (19 فبراير 2013)

*رد: افضل واسرع منتج لتبييض الاسنان لصقات كرست الامريكيه*

أستغفر الله العظيم


----------



## الربع99 (22 فبراير 2013)

*رد: افضل واسرع منتج لتبييض الاسنان لصقات كرست الامريكيه*

...........................


----------



## الربع99 (24 فبراير 2013)

*رد: افضل واسرع منتج لتبييض الاسنان لصقات كرست الامريكيه*

...........................


----------



## الربع99 (26 فبراير 2013)

*رد: افضل واسرع منتج لتبييض الاسنان لصقات كرست الامريكيه*

أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه


----------



## سيدرا (30 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: افضل واسرع منتج لتبييض الاسنان لصقات كرست الامريكيه*

0561682140
انستقرام ceedramall


----------

